# Junk registries...



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

At one time I came across a website that informed people about the various registries for dogs (reputable ones such as the AKC, CKC - Canada, UKC, FCI, etc. and not-so-reputable such as CKC - Continental, APRI, etc.)

Does anyone know where I can find a website stating the differences among all of them? I've done a google search in every format of the question I can think of, and none of them are what I'm looking for.

I'm on a forum where a guy is asking, "If one parent is AKC and the other parent is APRI, can the pups be registered AKC?" And yes...I know that's a big...resounding....NO! But others have chimed in with, "yes...if you get your Vet to write a letter and have witnesses sign it, the AKC said they'd accept that." (I thought that was CKC?)


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081211103305AA7JFzS

hope this helps!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: SouthernThistleAt one time I came across a website that informed people about the various registries for dogs (reputable ones such as the AKC, CKC - Canada, UKC, FCI, etc. and not-so-reputable such as CKC - Continental, APRI, etc.)
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find a website stating the differences among all of them? I've done a google search in every format of the question I can think of, and none of them are what I'm looking for.
> 
> I'm on a forum where a guy is asking, "If one parent is AKC and the other parent is APRI, can the pups be registered AKC?" And yes...I know that's a big...resounding....NO! But others have chimed in with, "yes...if you get your Vet to write a letter and have witnesses sign it, the AKC said they'd accept that." (I thought that was CKC?)


Technically they are correct, however the letter the vet would be writing would be one stating the dog is fixed, and they would be applying for the ILP.

nopuppymills.com used to have a listing of registries but Kim revamped the site a couple years ago and I don't know if all the articles and such were successfully moved.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I already explained to them about ILP/PAL and how the dogs would have to be spayed/neutered and didn't carry the same registration privileges as "regularly" registered AKC dogs. However, they said I was "wrong." *shrugs*

I told them to search "puppy mills + APRI."


----------

